
Survey Finds iPhone Owners Far More Satisfied than Android Owners - Semteksam
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/survey_finds_iphone_owners_far_more_satisfied_than_android/
======
nemoniac
Survey Finds iPhone Owners Far More easily Satisfied than Android Owners

